# Drucker und WLAN Probleme



## EroA (7. Februar 2005)

Moinsen erstmal,

Hab mir auch Suse Linux 9.2 geholt und bis dahin lief es ja noch ganz gut.
Das installieren auf Laptop und 2 weiteren Rechner war auch kein grosses Problem.

Doch jetzt fangen die Probleme an :
Ein Rechner soll als Print- und File-Server arbeiten.
Bloss das Problem ist das keiner der beiden Drucker(Samsung ML1710 + Lexmark X 7170) erkannt wird.
Für den Samsung hab ich den Treiber gefunden und runtergeladen.
Installiert hab ich ihn auch(glaub ich)
aber nirgendswo finde ich ihn.(also doch nicht?)

Und das zweite Problem ist der Laptop.
Wlan will unter Linux partout nicht laufen.
und WinXP(ist auch noch drauf) läuft es dagegen einwandfrei
Ich hab eine Ralink RT2500 drin und eine "normale" netzwerkkarte 
Hab schon gehört das es Probleme mit 2 Karten gleichzeitig geben soll 

Ok hoffe jemand findet eine Lösung oder wenigstens einen Ansatz(^-^)

eroa


----------



## Daniel Toplak (7. Februar 2005)

Zu WLAN:
Also mit einer normalen Netzwerkkarte zusammen mit WLAN gibt es keine Probleme. Ich selbst habe auch eine WLAN-Karte mit Ralink RT2500 Chipsatz und diese geht mit NdisWrapper 0.12 ohne probleme.

Zu den Druckern würde ich mal auf den Herstellerseiten nach Treibern suchen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## EroA (7. Februar 2005)

über den Ndiswrapper hab ich auch schon was gelesen.
Auf der seite ist version 1.0
Soll ich mich erstmal davon fernhalten oder läuft die schon "vernünftig"?
Hab aber versucht mich davor zudrücken.
Wegen dem Compillieren 
Ist denn eine Readme mit den anweisungen dabei ?/edit/ schon gefunden
Hab Linux erst seit Freitag =)

Treiber hab ich ja schon gesucht.
bei Lexmark gab es nur Windows/Mac Treiber
Und bei Samsung gab es zwar treiber aber irgendwie  wollen die nicht so wie ich will.^^
Mittlerweile hab ich den Samsung drucker soweit dass er im Yast angezeigt wird .
Wenn ich dann eine Testseite drucken will sagt er das der befehl erfolgreich gesendet wurde.
Ich warte und warte und nichts passiert.

ich bekomm schon komplexe deswegen(^-^)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. Februar 2005)

Also bei NdisWrapper gibt es eine wunderschöne Anleitung.
Allerdings kann ich dir empfehlen nimm nicht das 0.10 Paket, das bei Suse 9.2 dabei ist (Lief bei mir total instabil) nimm das 0.12 und compilier dir das selbst:
./configure
make
make install (Als root)
Den Rest kannst du aus der Installationsanleitung entnehmen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## EroA (8. Februar 2005)

Danke werd ich gleich mal holen und ausprobieren.
Klingt ja nicht so kompliziert (^-^)

Aber gibt es sowas wie den Ndiswrapper auch für Drucker?
Oder kann ich auch die Druckertreiber mit Ndisw. "umschreiben"?


----------

